# New grinder required



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi all,

Looking for a grinder, I had been using a Sage BE but my Gaggia Classic is now here and I am looking to replace the grinders I currently have (Sage Dose & MC2)

My budget is around the £350 mark - so far I have seen:

Eureaka Mignon Facile (50mm Burrs)
Eureaka Mignon Silenzio (50mm Burrs)
Eureaka Mignon Specialita (55mm Burrs)
Francino K3 Touch (58mm Burrs)

Anyone have experience of these? Would be good to hear your thoughts before pulling the trigger.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the specialita and really rate it. It's very quiet, small, low retention, not the quickest but does give a nice grind and is easy to adjust.

I don't use the timer function on it as I single dose through it, but others who do say that it works well also.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Specialita timer is really accurate for dosing. I dose 18g and the timer rarely has a variation of more than 0.1g The only time I get more than that is when I don't bother purging each morning when the variation may reach 0.2 to 0.3g on the first dose


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

simplyme said:


> ...Francino K3 Touch (58mm Burrs)...


 Sorry i don't know anything about this grinder.....but there are a few things in it's favor to consider....it's made in right here in Blighty (iirc) which means no customs, shipping-time or waiting for retailers to get the others back in stock (i think i read that (UK) Eureka stock is low at the moment)...their spares setup is good (from what i've read) and it's the biggest burrs out of the 4 you listed (i don't know whether that makes any difference or not).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark70 said:


> The Specialita timer is really accurate for dosing. I dose 18g and the timer rarely has a variation of more than 0.1g The only time I get more than that is when I don't bother purging each morning when the variation may reach 0.2 to 0.3g on the first dose


 Wow that's bette than most commercial grinders, so am a little sceptical .bear in mind tho most scales are not accurate to 0.1g despite that being the resolution


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow that's bette than most commercial grinders, so am a little sceptical .bear in mind tho most scales are not accurate to 0.1g despite that being the resolution


 Accepting the accuracy of the scales this morning I pulled three shots 18.0 ,18.1,18.1 from the grinder in 12.2 seconds each

Its a great grinder for the money


----------

